# Redfish Fingerling Program



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Does North Carolina have a fingerling release program for Redfish? I read where Alabama just released nearly 35,000 two inch fingerlings in Gulf shores area.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Not that I’m aware of, but then again the population of Red DRUM in NC is busting at the seams. All sizes.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Yet we have the lowest daily keeper limit.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Two different trains of thought/management. Keep the fish at natural populations and lower limits. Or supplement the population with stocked fish and let people keep more.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

No. If we did the coms would just net them up as fast as they were released.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Just check out the fate of stocked striped bass in the CSMA in NC. We (recs) pay for this through CRFL, but harvest very little. Thank goodness we don't stock red drum.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Bullred said:


> No. If we did the coms would just net them up as fast as they were released.


So what’s a bullred look like any way? I know what big drum or channel bass are. That some sort of name for a male of a red male angus cow? 

The commercial rhetoric gets old. Especially as it applies to drum fishing. North Carolina, oddly enough (if commercial fishing was so terrible) catches more large (over 40” FL) drum than probably any state that sees drum. 

If you want to beat on that drum, go find the thread(s) concerning the flounder and shrimp trawlers in the sounds, and address the flounder fishery. That’s probably the only fishery close to being in trouble and continually heading that way. Maybe the cormorants in the ocean in the winter when the specs push out into the ocean.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

TreednNC said:


> So what’s a bullred look like any way? I know what big drum or channel bass are. That some sort of name for a male of a red male angus cow?
> 
> The commercial rhetoric gets old. Especially as it applies to drum fishing. North Carolina, oddly enough (if commercial fishing was so terrible) catches more large (over 40” FL) drum than probably any state that sees drum.
> 
> If you want to beat on that drum, go find the thread(s) concerning the flounder and shrimp trawlers in the sounds, and address the flounder fishery. That’s probably the only fishery close to being in trouble and continually heading that way. Maybe the cormorants in the ocean in the winter when the specs push out into the ocean.


If you think shrimp trawlers in the sound only effect flounder i have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> TreednNC said:
> 
> 
> > So what’s a bullred look like any way? I know what big drum or channel bass are. That some sort of name for a male of a red male angus cow?
> ...


I never said only affect flounder. I refuse to argue with you though. You had your butt handed to you with facts on another forum then got hostile and kicked off, so it’s a lost cause with you here too.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

TreednNC said:


> Mumbo_Pungo said:
> 
> 
> > TreednNC said:
> ...


You should go re-read that thread if you think they were using facts. The mod basically threatened me with a ban because I disagreed with him on a subject. I said go for it, (in more or less words) and he did. They can keep their heads buried in the sand. I'll be alright without that forum.

If you go read though the general forum on that site it looks more like a far right conservative political forum than it does a hunting and fishing forum. The mod who banned me has several topics that deal with bashing "liberals".


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Not the way I recall it and I didn’t have a dog in the fight. I think it was determined that trawlers in the sounds are detrimental and have negative effects on most fisheries. I mentioned flounder as being one in the worst shape. Trout, flounder, etc, they all need improvements. I don’t think anyone disagrees with that.

Either way, this is about drum, and the well being of the fishery in NC. I’d have a hard time imagining it being much better, though I’m sure everything has room for improvement. Last fall was sketchy, but they ended up showing where they were supposed to, late in the game last fall, after the weather finally settled and favorable conditions allowed. There was a stellar fishery for pups on the beaches most of the winter.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Where im at on the Pungo the Puppy drum fishing has not been good the past couple years. Dunno all the reasons that might be, just how it is.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

It would be interesting to see how rainfall within the watersheds that feed the pamlico (pungo) correlate to your fishing.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

TreednNC said:


> It would be interesting to see how rainfall within the watersheds that feed the pamlico (pungo) correlate to your fishing.


I dont think it is a salinity issue. We have had dry and wet years before and it didnt seem to effect them much. Drum are especially tolerant to fresh water on top of that. Im hoping it was just a natural cycle and it rebounds this year. Havnt fished the Pungo yet this year do to the trout ban right now. Maybe the reds will be there when i get around to it.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

TreednNC said:


> So what’s a bullred look like any way? I know what big drum or channel bass are. That some sort of name for a male of a red male angus cow?
> 
> The commercial rhetoric gets old. Especially as it applies to drum fishing. North Carolina, oddly enough (if commercial fishing was so terrible) catches more large (over 40” FL) drum than probably any state that sees drum.
> 
> If you want to beat on that drum, go find the thread(s) concerning the flounder and shrimp trawlers in the sounds, and address the flounder fishery. That’s probably the only fishery close to being in trouble and continually heading that way. Maybe the cormorants in the ocean in the winter when the specs push out into the ocean.


A bullred looks just like what you coms call an "old drum". And nobody calls drum channel bass. lol. Sorry I struck a nerve.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Where im at on the Pungo the Puppy drum fishing has not been good the past couple years. Dunno all the reasons that might be, just how it is.


 I don't know the reasons for your particular lack of fish,but I do know pups have been MORE THAN PLENTIFUL for the last 8yrs or so........ At least here anyway.. Even with the freezes and such,they have been here in the dead of winter and all summer long in the sound.. 


Bullred said:


> A bullred looks just like what you coms call an "old drum". And nobody calls drum channel bass. lol. Sorry I struck a nerve.


 No you have not "struck a nerve" we would just like to hear terminology that is NC oriented.......


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Mumbo_Pungo said:
> 
> 
> > Where im at on the Pungo the Puppy drum fishing has not been good the past couple years. Dunno all the reasons that might be, just how it is.
> ...


That's why I specifically stated on the Pungo. I have no doubt reds have been plentiful in other places. I am not alone as far as thinking the fishing has been down in my area. Some of the local guides I follow haven't had good reports on them the last year or so. Mainly catching Rats when I do see reports. Was just offering a different perspective on the current state of drum fishing in the state.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> That's why I specifically stated on the Pungo. I have no doubt reds have been plentiful in other places. I am not alone as far as thinking the fishing has been down in my area. Some of the local guides I follow haven't had good reports on them the last year or so. Mainly catching Rats when I do see reports. Was just offering a different perspective on the current state of drum fishing in the state.


you can do that-- but thick skin is a must


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Always rave reports of drum in the northern part of the state. And some recs call 'em redfish down here.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

when drum fishing became popular on hatterass island in 1947 they were referred to as "channel bass" you tube it, there is a video describing fishing for channel bass in Buxton at that period, when did they become drum?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-SenPl2DIQ
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Where im at on the Pungo the Puppy drum fishing has not been good the past couple years. Dunno all the reasons that might be, just how it is.





js1172 said:


> when drum fishing became popular on hatterass island in the 60's they were referred to as "channel bass" you tube it, there is a video describing fishing for channel bass in that period, when did they become drum?
> js


 Hatteras natives.. But yes, channel bass has been the term for them for the longest and was what I first heard them called..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah Ken, on south padre' they were "bull reds" in the 70's, in SC on the Santee Cooper they were spot tail bass in the 60's. seems funny to me how every locality names the same fish a different name.
js


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I’ll go for channel bass lol. I’d love if that term came back with vengeance.


----------

